# Greek yogurt for puppies ok?



## West

I used to give Cooper plain white yoghurt when he was a pup. Never did him any harm. I even used it as part of a Kong's filling (mixed with bananas or pineapple or just kibble). He really enjoyed it.


----------



## rhondas

My golden is 4 years old and I have always given him organic plain nonfat yogurt (occasionally low fat)with his meals (homemade and kibble twice a day) since he was a puppy. As an adult that is about 1 Tablespoon twice a day. It has probiotic benefits and he has never had any issues. I also make a doggie yogurt smoothie that I freeze in ice cube trays and use as a treat, mostly during summer months. His vet is the one that recommends yogurt and also pumpkin daily.

However, every dog is different so you need to figure out what is good for your dog.


----------



## oakleysmommy

i give oakley a dollop whenever i have it ..Chobani plain or Oiko's plain..he enjoys it with no issues.


----------



## Luccagr

I just started giving non fat plain yogurt to Lucca. So far so good. But I didn't give the organic ones. Lucca loves it.


----------



## BriGuy

I make my own kefir -sort of a cousin of yogurt-, and I usually let Cookie lick the spoon when I am done (luckily my wife doesn't read GRF :uhoh, and whatever I spill on the floor. She has never had any ill effect, but kefir is nice in that it has no lactose. She loves the stuff almost as much as I do.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I think it is a waste of your time and money to give a few tbsp of yogurt. For the dog to really get any benefit, he would need the whole human serving/tub. Spend your money on a good prebiotic or probiotic.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many dogs can't process ( or tolerate) dairy, so I'd watch for that. Also, I'd make sure about grams of sugar and of course any artificial sweeteners would be a big NO. If you are doing it to add probiotics, you'd be much better off using a supplement such as the dogzymes digestive enhancer. The amount found in a dollop of yogurt would be negligible, and would also be lacking the enzymes found in many of the supps.


----------

